# REPORT: Big Minnow 11/16 CBBT



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 17-Nov-2003 12:32:52 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy! Just got in from a run to the 3rd island for a little pullage. The seas were flat calm and only a slight variable breeze was stirring. The water temp. varied between 54.5*- 56.4*, and the clarity was good. We had little to no action while awaiting the outgoing tide. Casted the box at them until finally, the tide line moved by, and with it the current picked up. It wasn't long after that we began our pluck of schoolies. We managed our 7 person limit of fish up to 23" casting red/ white anything(s). The key seemed to be a slow, twitching retrieve. The fish were busting everywhere, but not that into our offerings. We nailed only 1 deep fish, and many were stuck right at boatside or even while pulling the lure from the water. Also caught 1 Bluefish and a citation size plastic bag.......... The birds weren't thick, but there were a few good pockets of them working hard Bayside and between the spans. We felt happy to get the fish we did, as things sounded slow on the old VHF. Going out again in the AM, and hoping for LARGER fish. Thanks for reading. Fish On 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

great catch!...head to the 4th or highrise!.. good luck


----------

